# GenieGo File type



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what file type/format and where GenieGo stores the files that have been transcoded and down loaded for local viewing?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, but what device are they on. 

You do know they are DRM'd, at least effectively so.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There may well be more space efficient schemes, but since you can't transcode something you can't decrypt, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

On my laptop, I set them up to store in a folder right on my desktop. They are MP4 files.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Supramom2000 said:


> On my laptop, I set them up to store in a folder right on my desktop. They are MP4 files.


Yes, they have the .mp4 extension (on my Macs) but cannot be played except in the GenieGo apps.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've never tried to play them from the laptop. I just knew they were stored as mp4. I would assume they have some sort of protection so that they can only be played from the GenioGo app. Same as Itunes does with its stuff.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What limitations are you currently finding with iTunes files? They were DRM'd, but I thought that stopped years ago.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had to download a converter program to play my iTunes songs on my non IPhones and other devices. I wanted all my songs on my S3 and prior to that on my Droids.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Yeah, I've never tried to play them from the laptop. I just knew they were stored as mp4. I would assume they have some sort of protection so that they can only be played from the GenioGo app. Same as Itunes does with its stuff.





Laxguy said:


> What limitations are you currently finding with iTunes files? They were DRM'd, but I thought that stopped years ago.


Right, iTunes (Apple) stopped doing DRM with their songs a few years ago. So any songs bough on iTunes can be play anywhere


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

one thing to note though is that Apple uses the AAC format.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> one thing to note though is that Apple uses the AAC format.


Which might have to be converted to a different format if you want to play it on a non-Apple device.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Which might have to be converted to a different format if you want to play it on a non-Apple device.


Nope, sorry, AAC is not Apple Specific. is just another standard like MP3, which most media players should be able to handle


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I just sent three people—none of whom is computer savvy— a song file in .m4a format, and wonder who'll be able to play it, and who won't. One for sure is on a PC, another a Mac and the third unk. at this moment. I see now that iTunes no longer gives me the choice to convert them to .mp3.....


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Like I said - "might".

If you purchased a song from iTunes and downloaded in the AAC format before they implemented their iTunes Plus DRM-(sometimes)-free format, you either had to convert the song like Supramom2000 was/is doing, or burn to a CD and import via another format.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Like I said - "might".
> 
> If you purchased a song from iTunes and downloaded in the AAC format before they implemented their iTunes Plus DRM-(sometimes)-free format, you either had to convert the song like Supramom2000 was/is doing, or burn to a CD and import via another format.


again, incorrect. If the file was DRM protected you could not converted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Well I just sent three people-none of whom is computer savvy- a song file in .m4a format, and wonder who'll be able to play it, and who won't. One for sure is on a PC, another a Mac and the third unk. at this moment. I see now that iTunes no longer gives me the choice to convert them to .mp3.....


there is indeed some where a place to convert in iTunes to mp3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I see now that iTunes no longer gives me the choice to convert them to .mp3.....


I just right-clicked on an AAC song in iTunes and there is a 'create MP3 version' option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> I just right-clicked on an AAC song in iTunes and there is a 'create MP3 version' option.


correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What OS and what version of iTunes you guys running?

I have only "Create AAC version"- and most of my files are AAC to begin with. _*HOWEVER- and this jogged my memory, *_so I went in to Preferences, and recalled that if you set what to do when you insert a CD to "Import as AAC" it won't let you convert to mp3. But if you set to "Import as mp3", you can later convert AAC files to mp3. Follow?  It's particularly ironic that this applies to a laptop that has no optical drive....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am running Mavericks and the latest iTunes which I think is 11.4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> again, incorrect. If the file was DRM protected you could not converted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Burn the DRM song(s) to Audio CD and then import using MP3 format.

OR subscribe to iTunes Match for $25 per year.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Burn the DRM song(s) to Audio CD and then import using MP3 format.
> 
> OR subscribe to iTunes Match for $25 per year.


not sure is possible. But you are making a "deal" where one does not exist. Apple stop doing DRM about 5 years ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> What OS and what version of iTunes you guys running?
> 
> I have only "Create AAC version"- and most of my files are AAC to begin with. _*HOWEVER- and this jogged my memory, *_so I went in to Preferences, and recalled that if you set what to do when you insert a CD to "Import as AAC" it won't let you convert to mp3. But if you set to "Import as mp3", you can later convert AAC files to mp3. Follow?  It's particularly ironic that this applies to a laptop that has no optical drive....


Windows 7, iTunes 11.1.4.62 (just came out last week). However, I've had this option for years.

Verify what format your music is in: 'AAC audio file' or '*Purchased *AAC audio file'? If it is purchased AAC, you can't create an MP3 directly.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> not sure is possible. But you are making a "deal" where one does not exist. Apple stop doing DRM about 5 years ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did it 5 minutes ago. Buddy Guy "Bring 'Em In" from 2007. My wife bought it for me.

I'm not sure I've ever bought any music on iTunes. I'll buy a CD and then rip to iTunes to manage. Any digital music I do purchase, I get from Amazon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, they have the .mp4 extension (on my Macs) but cannot be played except in the GenieGo apps.


Correct. It's proprietary to the GenieGo client playback.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

trh said:


> Windows 7, iTunes 11.1.4.62 (just came out last week). However, I've had this option for years.
> 
> Verify what format your music is in: 'AAC audio file' or '*Purchased *AAC audio file'? If it is purchased AAC, you can't create an MP3 directly.


Yes I can. Just did; once I changed the "Import" function to .mp3, I am able to convert any AAC, including purchased ones, to .mp3. Onna MacBook Air, current OS and iTunes.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> not sure is possible. But you are making a "deal" where one does not exist. Apple stop doing DRM about 5 years ago


trh is correct. [Many people have pre DRM free tracks in their libraries.]

I use iTunes Match, so no need to do it any longer- but I did it back in the day.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Almost all my tracks are pre DRM-free. Thus the need for me to convert. But I did not know they had gotten rid of DRM, So thanks!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might want to consider the Match purchase. It will upconvert music files to 256k as long as it recognizes the tracks, in addition to storing them all on their server, and they'll be DRM free. 

At the same time, prior to this, you should make sure that a current AAC file will play on the device(s) of your choice.


----------

